# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Kültür Ve Medeniyet Devlet Yönetimi

## ceydaaa

sda.jpg1)- Anadolu'da kurulan bu devletler genellikle krallıkla yönetilmiştir. Kral hem başkomutan, hem baş yargıç, hem de baş rahipti.
NOT: Bu durum kralın siyasi, askeri ve dini gücü elinde bulundurduğunu gösterir. Ayrıca kralın başrahip oluşu laik olmayan bir anlayışı yansıtmaktadır.
2)- Hititlerde asillerden oluşan PANKUŞ denilen bir meclis vardı. Bu meclis kralın yetkilerini kısıtlıyordu.
3)- Hititlerde kraldan sonra en yetkili kişi TAVANANNA denilen kraliçeydi.
4)- İyonyalılar merkezi krallık yerine SİTE denilen şehir devletleri halinde yaşamışlardır.DİN VE İNANIŞ: 1)- Anadolu'da çok tanrılı inanış mevcuttu.
2)- Hititler kendi tanrılarından başka Ön Asya tanrılarına, Lidyalılar da Yunan tanrılarına tapınmışlardı.
NOT: Bu durum Anadolu'da dini etkileşimi yansıtmaktadır.
3)- Urartular ölümden sonra hayata inanmışlardı. Bu yüzden mezarlarını ev ve oda biçiminde yapıp içine çeşitli eşyalar koyuyorlardı.
4)- Friglerin en büyük Tanrıları KİBELE 'dir.
5) Efeste'ki Artemis tapınağı İyonlara aittir.
6) Urartular'da kral ülkeyi savaş tanrısı Haldi adına yönetirdi.

----------

